# Problème notes disparues !



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, après m’être déconnecté de mon identifiant Apple puis reconnecté quelques minutes plus tard certaines de mes notes les plus importantes ont disparu !! Impossible de les retrouver que ce soit sur mon iPhone sur mon mac ou sur ICloud (

J’ai également essayé avec des logiciels tiers et pareil...


Si quelqu’un peut m’aider j’en serai reconnaissant. Ce sont des notes très très importantes


Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2019)

Avec quel système ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

La sauvegarde des notes n'est pas activé sur iCloud?


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Avec quel système ?


Je me suis déconnecté de mon identifiant sur mon iPhone pendant 5 minutes pour me connecter sur un un autre et après en retournant sur mon identifiant.. boum plus rien ( je tourne sur iOS 12.3.1)




Jura39 a dit:


> La sauvegarde des notes n'est pas activé sur iCloud?


Si, c’est ça que je comprends pas j’ai 136 notes, des notes qui remontent à 2015 et des récentes mais celles qui m’étaient les plus utiles ont disparu..


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Gaetanlm10 a dit:


> Si, c’est ça que je comprends pas j’ai 136 notes, des notes qui remontent à 2015 et des récentes mais celles qui m’étaient les plus utiles ont disparu..


Etrange , car en écrivant la sauvegarde est automatique !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Gaetanlm10 a dit:


> Je me suis déconnecté de mon identifiant sur mon iPhone pendant 5 minutes pour me connecter sur un un autre et après en retournant sur mon identifiant.. boum plus rien ( je tourne sur iOS 12.3.1).



Sur quel appareil vous êtes vous connecté , je ne comprend pas ?


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Etrange , car en écrivant la sauvegarde est automatique !


Je sais bien et je ne comprends pas non plus ! J’ai plus que deux notes de 2019 
Une qui date de ce lundi et une de jeudi
Les suivantes datent du 31/10/2018

Je vais aller voir sur l’autre identifiant peut être quelles sont stockées la mais ça m’étonnerait car si c’était ça elles devraient quand même être dans mes notes


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Dans préférences système☛iCloud☛notes était bien coché ?


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur quel appareil vous êtes vous connecté , je ne comprend pas ?


Les notes ont disparues de mon iPhone et de mon mac et d’iCloud aussi, je me suis aperçu de la disparition des notes en premier lieu sur mon iPhone après m’être reconnecté sur mon identifiant Apple (iCloud) je m’étais déconnecté de celui-ci pour récupérer des informations de mon ancien compte


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Dans préférences système☛iCloud☛notes était bien coché ?


Oui, tout est coché c’est vraiment étrange surtout que ça ne touche pas toutes les notes mais que les plus récentes!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Dans la poubelle de "note " ?


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans la poubelle de "note " ?


Non plus j’avais même pas de dossier supprimé récemment j’ai supprimé une note et à part celle que je venais de supprimer il n’y en avait aucune autre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Bon , je crois que h"las , il n'y a pas de solution


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Essayes peut-être dans ton moteur de recherche : iCloud.com, rentres tes identifiants et là aussi tu retrouves notes. 
C'set une dernière idée, ça coûte rien d'essayer


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Essayes peut-être dans ton moteur de recherche : iCloud.com, rentres tes identifiants et là aussi tu retrouves notes.
> C'set une dernière idée, ça coûte rien d'essayer


Tu veux dire regarder sur iCloud par navigateur là où je peux geolocaliser mes appareils déjà fait et c’est lea memes notes que sur mon iPhone  



Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je crois que h"las , il n'y a pas de solution


Vraiment  je suis dégoûté.. j’y crois toujours on sait jamais, mais si elles sont vraiment introuvables je serai dégoûté....


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

Jai également ca quand je veux me déconnecter et me reconnecter pour essayer de rétablir mes notes ( impossible de me déconnecter maintenant voir la photo 1) 
Ca a peut être un rapport 

Et la photo 2 c’est quand je clique sur iPhone non sauvegardé 

Peut être que ça peut vous donner des indications


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Iphone regardes☛ton nom (iCloud)☛iCloud☛notes coché ?


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Iphone regardes☛ton nom (iCloud)☛iCloud☛notes coché ?


Oui coché, en réinitialisant les réglages réseau j’ai réussi à me déconnecter et à me reconnecter et maintenant il n’y en a plus aucunes dans l’iPhone lol


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Ah de mieux en mieux.
Attends le passage d'un "experts", là je sais plus !


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

C’est ce que je vais faire là je ne sais pas ce qu’il se passe mais j’ai jamais eu ça sur mes appareils


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah de mieux en mieux.
> Attends le passage d'un "experts", là je sais plus !


Idem , je bloque
la nuit porte parfois conseil


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (7 Juillet 2019)

J’espère haha ! Bonne nuit


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (8 Juillet 2019)

Personne ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)

Si ,mais pas de solution


----------



## Gaetanlm10 (10 Juillet 2019)

UP de 136 notes je suis passé à 202 ! Mais toujours pas les plus importantes qui sont revenues, une et revenue mais elle n’est pas à jour il manque 60% du contenu 
Bizarre cette histoire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

il faut donc attendre ?


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Juillet 2019)

Patience si ça revient petit à petit. 
Le Cloud est un peu fainéant avec cette chaleur, ou alors il a prit ses RTT. 
Et puis en ce moment on voit pas trop de nuages


----------

